# Embryos still to use



## Donna42pink (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi any advice would be great , I have 2 children by ivf age 9 and 6 both concieved at  same time, six year old was from forzen embryo .  Now St marys have contacted me becasue my 10 years are nearly up.  They have choices , so do I destroy them ( Which to me seems so heartless  as it could of so easily not been my dd who was picked six years ago ) let someone else have them ( so then feel guilty that I never went back to try for another and they come looking for me as an adult saying why did you give me away ? ) Or go ourselves and leave it to God to decide and then fate will decide whether he/she survives )  It is so hard and I am greatful that I have this choice as I know many do not but what to do I am 36 and dh is 42 and we thought our baby days were over , now this letter lands at our door !!!!! Any advice thanks


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi donna42pink,

i had that choice to make about 12 months ago.  due to hereditary conditions on both sides they wouldnt let me donate to a childless couple. then when i thought about it, i wasnt comfortable with the idead for the 'knock on the door' in 18 years, that either a)would ome or b) wouldnt come. i dont like being in limbo. i also didnt like the idea of destruction or sending them for research, so for me it left 1 option.  i used them, got a faint bfp (chemical pregnancy) in the end, but im still glad i opted for that.

it is a hard decision, but you can ask to see the fertility counsellour to help you come to the decision that is right for you, your DH and your children 



jade xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

You can donate then to Guy's Hospital for stem cell research. I can give you contact details if you want them x


----------

